# Community > Resource Library >  Hunters and the Hunted

## Dundee

This book was lent to me by @BRADS and with the authors permission and brads request it is up for the forum library.


Let me know your postal address and I will forward too the next reader. :Have A Nice Day:   Then who ever has it nexts can forward it on too the next reader.Cheers Dundee.

----------


## Gibo

Pm inbound

----------


## Tommy

It's things like this that make me glad I joined this forum

----------


## Dundee

> Pm inbound


Got it sorted Gibo,book coming your way next time im in town

----------


## Gibo

> It's things like this that make me glad I joined this forum


Do you wana go next?

----------


## BRADS

> Do you wana go next?


We talking about the book?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> Do you wana go next?


Absolutely!

----------


## sako75

Keen to have a read after Tommy

----------


## Gibo

> We talking about the book?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha put it away!

----------


## mucko

currently reading the same book. very well written @Graeme Sturgeon every chance i get i am reading it.

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> currently reading the same book. very well written @Graeme Sturgeon every chance i get i am reading it.


Thanks very much Mucko, 
                                      We will talk more on the weekend at your shoot about, good books, good woman, good guns and good booze. See you late Friday, I will keep out of your hair because I know you will be busy. As you know I am travelling fully self contained and can camp anywhere.

If you need a hand let us know I could come up anytime Friday if you wanted.

Is there anything you would like me to bring??? Don't say 'fish' cause the little devils are hard to catch this week. I am still trying though. 1 not very big snapper and three flounder yesterday. Rushy would clean that lot up in a sitting.

  Scribe

----------


## mucko

@Graeme Sturgeon you are very welcome to turn up anytime you like. we could go bunny busting if you like.

----------


## sako75

Maybe split a few hares

----------


## Dundee

The book has left the building @Gibo  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Thank you sir  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Thank you sir


I'm not Sir,I work for a living. :Psmiley:

----------


## Carpe Diem

Keen for a wee read after you Sako 75.

Can't wait!!

----------


## Gibo

> I'm not Sir,I work for a living.


Fine, thank you short ass!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Has it arrived @Gibo ?

----------


## Gibo

Oh shit. Yeah mate im into it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

like.....................cause me farkn buttons have disapeared!!

----------


## Gibo

And off to Tommy mext  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

@Tommy can you pm me your address please

----------


## deepsouthaussie

The profile pic is pretty life like there @Gibo

----------

